# Training 6 days a week, P/P/l routine.



## Rize (Aug 16, 2013)

Sometimes I do arms at the end of my normal P/P/L routine so im doing arms like 4 times a week. and I train pretty intensely been training for about a year now, and it seems as if other people were to try this, they would be ''over training'' but I feel fine, I sleep around 10 hours a night and eat around 3k calories a day at 5'7 167, just wondering why? is it genetics that determines how much of a beating you can take?


----------



## Rize (Aug 16, 2013)

bump?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2013)

Wish i could get 10 hrs sleep. Your arms growing?


----------



## Rize (Aug 16, 2013)

Like crazy lol


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 16, 2013)

Overkill


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 16, 2013)

Why not just 4 maybe 5 days a week and do heavy compound exercises like Bench,BB row,Squat,Deadlift.Your muscles grow when you rest not when you lift.


----------



## Dr.G (Aug 16, 2013)

when i was young i trained every day for hours and did the same body part many times a week...i never felt tired at all and got some good results...but i had incredible  recuperation..and no advice at all would i do it the same all over again? hell no!....  with years i learned that i could get the same if not better results with a more intelligent routine and less wasting time in the gym missing all the fun!
so it is up to you but my advice is that do not let the gym be the only thing in your life, let your workout be a smart workout. what you are doing may not get you over-trained but it may get you mentally tired and frustrated.


----------



## Rize (Aug 16, 2013)

I would love to train 5 times a week but I wouldent have enough days to get in legs and shoulders twice


----------



## Dr.G (Aug 17, 2013)

^^ there is no need to follow a weekly program according to week days just workout 3 days then take a day rest and so on, for example that is what i do sometimes:
day 1: chest shoulders and triceps(low sets)
day 2: back/biceps
day3: cardio
day4 rest 
day5: chest (few sets) triceps (a good one)
day6 : back biceps
day 7; cardio
day 8:rst day9:legs
day 10: chest/shoulders and so on.....
no need to follow specific days


----------



## Rize (Aug 17, 2013)

hmm your right sounds good  ill make adjustments to my schedule also is cardio better after or before?


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 17, 2013)

You could get every muscle 3x week if wanted.More is not always better.


----------



## Dr.G (Aug 19, 2013)

Rize said:


> hmm your right sounds good  ill make adjustments to my schedule also is cardio better after or before?


 
when i workout with weights i do just 5 minutes of treadmill before to warm up and 10 minutes after sometimes...i personally take a day off weights to just do cardio alone about 30-40 minutes, i don't like to mix too much cardio with my weight days.
as i said before 2 days weights one day cardio or 3 days weights 1 day cardio and so on, 
like this: ( i made a mistake earlier i forgot to put legs more often) but this is an example
day1: chest/ shoulders/triceps with emphasis on chest and shoulders
day2: legs
day3 back biceps
day4 : cardio 40 minutes
day 5: chest shoulders triceps with emphasis on chest and triceps
day6: legs
day7: back biceps
day 8 cardio 40 minutes
day 9 rest
and repeat from day 1
this way you are doing each muscle twice every 9 days with also twice cardio
the above is what i am following right now but
if you give me your age weight and your lifestyle and goals i can suggest a routine that suits  you


----------



## Rize (Aug 22, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> when i workout with weights i do just 5 minutes of treadmill before to warm up and 10 minutes after sometimes...i personally take a day off weights to just do cardio alone about 30-40 minutes, i don't like to mix too much cardio with my weight days.
> as i said before 2 days weights one day cardio or 3 days weights 1 day cardio and so on,
> like this: ( i made a mistake earlier i forgot to put legs more often) but this is an example
> day1: chest/ shoulders/triceps with emphasis on chest and shoulders
> ...



Hey thanks a lot btw im 17 and Im looking to put on as much mass as possible I pretty much train my hardest then come home and eat like a bear and sleep and study or watch tv or im at work, Ive been training for a year now and have seen great progress in strength but not so much in mass, I feel like I look smaller some days then bigger on others, but Im planning on cutting soon since Ive reached around 20% bf, I started skinny fat at like around 16%, Im thinking of cutting for 2 months or so then going back into a bulk.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Aug 22, 2013)

At 17 you have all the energy in the world.  Six days a week should be no problem


----------



## Dr.G (Aug 22, 2013)

Rize: you are still very young, packing on mass will come faster at a later age in your 20's. you should always keep a good form when you lift and a good technique in lifting smoothly with good contractions. you MUST be patient and never look for a shortcuts by using steroids. also do not try to bulk yourself with fat, eating a lot especially junk will get  you fat , you will feel bigger but it is all fat on top of your muscles and it will not help you grow(on the contrary) just eat healthy food at all times and enough food not more not less. the bulking and cutting cycles and all that are for steroid users and do not apply to you. you should stay healthy at all times all year along, your diet must be balanced and clean. 
feeling big sometimes and then feeling small other times is normal , it could also indicate that you might be over training or not resting enough.
please post your routine and we can guide you.


----------



## Rize (Aug 22, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> Rize: you are still very young, packing on mass will come faster at a later age in your 20's. you should always keep a good form when you lift and a good technique in lifting smoothly with good contractions. you MUST be patient and never look for a shortcuts by using steroids. also do not try to bulk yourself with fat, eating a lot especially junk will get  you fat , you will feel bigger but it is all fat on top of your muscles and it will not help you grow(on the contrary) just eat healthy food at all times and enough food not more not less. the bulking and cutting cycles and all that are for steroid users and do not apply to you. you should stay healthy at all times all year along, your diet must be balanced and clean.
> feeling big sometimes and then feeling small other times is normal , it could also indicate that you might be over training or not resting enough.
> please post your routine and we can guide you.



Thanks a lot dr.g! My routine is 

Push (Chest/Triceps):

Flat dumbbell press: 4x10-12
Incline Barbell Bench Press: 4x10-12
Wire flys 4x10-12
Incline dumbbell press 4x10-12
Rope Pushdowns (circuit machine): 4x10-12
close grip bench 4x8-10
Overhead Dumbbell Extension or similar triceps exercise: 4x10-12
Shrugs(circuit machine or dumbbells): 4x10-12

Pull (Back/Biceps):

Barbell Rows: 4x10-12
Lat Pulldowns with (Long Bar or V-bar) (circuit machine): 4x8-10
Circuit machine rows 4x10-12
circuit machine (some variation of a pull down) 4x6-8
Barbell Bicep Curls (Alternate between close and normal grip): 4x-10-12
Choice of one other bicep exercise (typically Hammer Curls): 4x10-12
Then forearms 3x10-12 if any forearm exercise 

Legs+shoulders (Quad/Ham/Calves):

Seated (or Standing) Barbell Shoulder/Overhead Press: 4x10-12
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raise: 4x10-12
Circuit machine overhead press 3x10-12
front raises 3x10-12
Barbell Squats: 3x10-12
Leg Press: 6x8-10 legs closer for inner head of quads and legs further for outer head of quad 3 close 3 further
Leg Extensions (circuit machine): 4x10-12
Hamstring Curls (circuit machine): 4x10-12
Standing Calf Raises (circuit machine): 5x15-20 very slow reps


Also I started last year at 135 pounds at 5'5 skinnyfat now im 168 pounds and 5'7 and eat roughly around 3k calories a day of oats chicken beans mostly clean foods, all though I do have binge nights of wings + chips every 2 weeks or so, I also supplement with creatine beta alanine fish oil multis, and just mainly try to meet my protein requirement for the day along with calories. and If im not gaining weight I just up the calorie intake and that usually does the trick. Im starting to look like a twinkie though  Ive been bulking for one year coming from a skinny fat state so ive never been lean :s If I had to guess I would be around 17-18% bf


----------



## Dr.G (Aug 22, 2013)

^^^ it is about time you change things in your routine, i  sent you a routine you can follow for 2-3 months then you can change it if you want. 
stop overeating, fat will hinder muscle growth rather than helping it. in the routine i sent you you can add abs during your legs day and during any days when you do cardio or rest, workout abs about 2-3 times a week once for 10 minutes and the other times for 5 minutes but with no rest between sets.
also work on your lifting technique try to be slow in your negatives. 
variation in your routine is very helpful.


----------



## Rize (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot! would you consider a surplus of any kind? mabye by 300 or 400?


----------



## Dr.G (Aug 23, 2013)

^^ surplus of what i did not get your question


----------



## sona@-@ (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## JR. (Oct 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Wish i could get 10 hrs sleep. Your arms growing?


Huh... me to   It takes me 3 days to get 10hrs!!!!


----------



## sona@-@ (Jan 17, 2014)

sona@-@ said:


> Thank you.




Index of /


----------



## sona@-@ (Sep 17, 2014)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.plagiarism-checker.info/
http://www.indiana.edu/wts/pamphlets/plagiarism.shtml
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/plagiarize


----------



## sona@-@ (Sep 17, 2014)

http://www.plagiarism-checker.info/
http://www.indiana.edu/wts/pamphlets/plagiarism.shtml
http://www.lib.usm.edu/legacy/plag/whatisplag.php


----------



## palufitness (Oct 1, 2014)

I believe so. I think your one of those 10 percent people who recover quicker than most people and handle a lot more. 
What's your arms size though


----------

